# 14 Volumes, $75 "Barnes' Notes on the Old/New Testaments"



## alwaysreforming (Dec 31, 2004)

I saw this in the lastest Christian Book Dist.'s catalog. Hardback. It says:
"One of the best-selling commentary sets of all time! James Murphy and Albert Barnes's conservative verse by verse explanation of the KJV text is dependable and profitable for sermon prep, Bible Study, and teaching. A thoroughly evangelical resource, it offers pastors and laypeople a fine blend of scholarly insight, non-technical language, and practical application. 10,712 pages total."

Is this a good and reliable resource? What thinkest y'all?


----------



## Robin (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't bother with it....

Get "Kingdom Prologue" by Meredith Kline instead and or "The Unfolding Mystery" by Edmond Clowney. If you have $75, buy GK Beale's commentary on "Revelation". Revelation is a summary of the OT - Redeptive History. This work better explains all the types/shadows/imagry in the OT.

Find the Westminster Seminary book store, in San Diego, on the web. They have good prices - solid Reformed sources - low shipping cost - excellent service.

[Edited on 12-31-2004 by Robin]


----------



## Ivan (Dec 31, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with it either. Now, I do have my eye on Calvin's Institues and the Complete Works of Warfield.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I wouldn't bother with it either. Now, I do have my eye on Calvin's Institues and the Complete Works of Warfield.



Calvin's _Institutes_ will surely be a blessing to you in 2005, brother!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2004)

Barnes was tried for denying Limited Atonement.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 31, 2004)

They've got the complete works of Warfield dirt cheap as well! (10 volumes)


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2004)

By all means get warfield (I have that set). They also have Hodge's Three Volumes for 24.99


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

With the encouragment of you all, I will buy Calvin and Warfield. My former college pastor, who introduced me to the Reformed faith, gave the big thumbs up to Warfield. 

Time for some heavy duty reading in 2005!

Oh, by the way, I'm thinking about getting Jonathan Edwards' Works also. More Puritans too. Maybe throw in a modern writer like C.S. Lewis.....

There is SOOOO much to read!!!


----------

